# Need Help with a math related idea! (Magic Square)



## thehappyapple (Dec 11, 2019)

Assume the 3x3 cube is entirely blank, and instead of different colours theres different numbers. Would it be mathematically possible for the cube to be mixed in any way and still have a magic square on every face of the cube? (distinct positive integers in the range such that each cell contains a different integer and the sum of the integers in each row, column and diagonal is equal)


----------

